# Logan’s Law Will Mandate Animal Abusers Registry, Tougher Penalties



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

*Michigan hopes to pass a bill called Logan's Law that will ban convicted animal abusers from adopting and puts their names in an accessible database.
*

These are the stories that nobody wants to see. The ones that include photos that make you quickly turn the page. But if some tenacious animal advocates in the United States have their way, the news surrounding animal cruelty cases will include more than just a sad story. They will include the abusers name and some tough new penalties. And we think that it's about time! Animal Rights Advocates in Michigan are hoping to see a bill that has been three years in the making become law this year and with it, an accessible database of animal abusers. GOP Rep. Paul Muxlow of Brown City, Michigan, reintroduced the bill entitled "Logan's Law" that would bar convicted animal abusers from getting another pet for five years (including post incarceration) and make it mandatory (and free) for animal shelters and other entities to check potential adopters against the Michigan State Police database.

Read the full article at: http://www.petguide.com/blog/dog/logans-law-will-mandate-animal-abusers-registry-tougher-penalties/


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

It is long overdue. I hope it passes. This would encourage every other state to go forward and my country Canada and other countries could use this as an example of what can be done.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

wonderful law.


----------

